# Car News - THE BENTAYGA MULLINER



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Unique Mulliner creation is the ultimate luxury statement
◾Exclusive features include a new Mulliner Bottle Cooler, unique 22" wheel design, new veneer concept and a bespoke Mulliner interior colour split with contrast embroidery
◾Bespoke craftsmanship positions Bentayga Mulliner as the pinnacle luxury SUV
◾Flagship Bentayga Mulliner model will be built in limited numbers
◾Special one-off Bentayga Mulliner on stand in Geneva next week, featuring unique marquetry depicting Monte Rosa mountain range










(Crewe, 1 March 2017) Bentley Motors is today announcing the introduction of the Bentayga Mulliner: the ultimate luxury SUV.

Bentley's in-house personal commissioning division, Mulliner, has applied its exquisite craftsmanship to the multi-award-winning Bentayga, creating a new flagship model and setting new standards in automotive luxury.

New interior and exterior features - including optional Duo Tone paintwork, unique 22" wheels, Mulliner Bottle Cooler and a new veneer concept - complement the Bentayga's sculptural, modern design.










Featuring Bentley's class-leading 6.0-litre, W12 engine, the Bentayga Mulliner combines efficiency and refinement with ultra-luxurious levels of power and torque. With 608 PS (600 bhp) and 900 Nm (663 lb. ft.) delivering a 0-60 mph time of 4.0 seconds (0-100 km/h in 4.1 seconds) and a top speed of 187 mph (301 km/h), the Bentayga is the world's fastest SUV.

Produced in very limited numbers due to the highly complex, handcrafted nature of the Bentayga Mulliner's luxurious interior features, this new flagship model will be available to order in Spring 2017.

A special one-off example of the Bentayga Mulliner will be on the Bentley stand in Geneva next week, featuring a unique inlay to the front fascia depicting the stunning Monte Rosa mountain range in exquisite hand-crafted marquetry.

An Extraordinary Mulliner Exterior
The Bentayga Mulliner is the most exquisitely appointed luxury SUV ever created, and will appeal to owners searching for the pinnacle of go-anywhere motoring, with the finest performance and comfort.

This new model introduces striking optional Duo Tone paintwork for the first time on Bentayga. The elegant finish is achieved by choosing the perfect proportional balance point for the split, the resulting effect making the cabin and bonnet appear as though floating. The split also serves to enhance the Bentayga's trademark super-formed muscularity and accentuates its powerful presence. Duo Tone paintwork will be available across the Bentayga range from April.

The new Mulliner 22" Paragon seven-spoke wheels with floating wheel centres, unique exterior badge, and the addition as standard of body-coloured lower bodywork and bright chromed lower bumper grilles, complete the exterior enhancements.

The Ultimate Handcrafted Interior









Inside, Mulliner has combined traditional and modern coachbuilding design. A new Mulliner designed interior colour split - with the front and rear seats finished in different hide colours and offered in seven suggested colour ways - complements the optional Duo Tone exterior paintwork. The hand-stitched hides are finishedwith unique Mulliner embroidery and contrast stitching.

Bespoke features by Mulliner include a new Mulliner Bottle Cooler in the rear of the cabin, featuring an illuminated chilling cabinet and bespoke Cumbria Crystal flutes, all seamlessly integrated into the generously proportioned, rear centre console.

Ombré Burr Walnut Veneer is exclusively introduced to the Bentayga Mulliner model. This showcases a unique wood transition from Black through to Burr Walnut as the veneer wraps around the interior and a special veneered panel replaces the standard central console fascia.

Mood lighting, comprising six different 'moods', together with illuminated Mulliner tread plates and Bentley LED Welcome Lamps, create a luxurious night-time ambience. Bentayga Mulliner also offers owners the chance to create their own bespoke ambience, with 'My Mood', which allows occupants to choose from 15 different colours, while also adjusting the brightness in doors, armrests and footwells.

Luxury in Audio, Comfort and Convenience
The Naim for Bentley Audio system in the Bentayga Mulliner is the most powerful, highest quality audio system in the class, featuring twenty speakers driven by a 1,950-watt, 21-channel amplifier.

A convenient, remote-controlled Parking Heater function allows the vehicle interior to be heated or cooled when the engine is switched off, while electric rear window blinds and a double sun-visor are also available with the Sunshine Specification.

The Touring and City Specifications enhance the comprehensive suite of standard driver assistance features, including Park Assist, Lane Assist, Adaptive Cruise Control, Traffic Assist, Night Vision and a Head-Up Display.

The Bentayga Mulliner also benefits from Bentley Dynamic Ride - the world's first electric active roll control technology that utilises an unrivalled 48V system. This system instantly counteracts lateral rolling forces when cornering and ensures maximum tyre contact to deliver class-leading cabin stability, ride comfort and exceptional handling.

The flagship Bentayga is also available with the exquisite optional Linley Hamper by Mulliner, complete with refrigerator, bespoke fine Linley china cutlery, crockery and crystal glass, and storage areafor dry goods. For comfort in the great outdoors, sections can be removed and used as seats.

Another striking option is the bespoke mechanical Mulliner Tourbillon by Breitling clock. The most complex of watch mechanisms, the Mulliner Tourbillon features 196 individual pieces and is automatically wound periodically by a dedicated high-precision winding mechanism within the car. This masterpiece is machined in solid gold (customers can select from yellow, white or rose gold), with a choice of either a mother-of-pearl or black ebony face and decorated with eight diamond indexes.

Mulliner - The Beauty of Bespoke
As Bentley's personal commissioning division, Mulliner exists to respond to individual customer requests for further bespoke features on the Bentayga Mulliner.

The experienced team, supported by the in-house engineers and designers at Crewe, prides itself on a long history of fulfilling the desires and demands of Bentley's most discerning customers worldwide


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

2 tone certainly makes that more bearable to look at.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Interior is stunning but my god, the exterior makes me want to glue my eye lids shut.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even premium automakers are now jumping on the SUV bandwagon, it's big business and a profitable segment.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

LOL, they could have at least done it properly like Audi.


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Whoever designed that needs an award - they've managed to make it even uglier than the standard model!


----------



## gcl1970 (Mar 10, 2017)

That is one ugly car!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I know we love a bit of polishing on this forum, but someone needs to tell them that turd is beyond saving.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

"Mullered" and "Minger" = "Mulliner" ?


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

A friend of mine put a £30k deposit on a Bentayga before it's official release then went to see one on release day and immediately asked for his deposit back stating 'it is the most horrible looking car I have ever seen'! Safe to say he's driving a RR Ghost 2 now. Lol.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Man that's fugly


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

scrounger said:


> A friend of mine put a £30k deposit on a Bentayga before it's official release then went to see one on release day and immediately asked for his deposit back stating 'it is the most horrible looking car I have ever seen'! Safe to say he's driving a RR Ghost 2 now. Lol.


I'd say the RR is substantially worse


----------

